# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  htc windows mobile سهل بإذن الله

## sab_bane

السلام عليكم 
دائما  كنت ألاحظ بأن أغلب أجهزة HTC  بتم فك شفرتها عن طريق الكود 
لاكن السؤال المطروح قبل إنتشار و ظهور البوكسات و السرفرات ماذا كنا نفعل إذن 
كانت هناك  أدوات أين هي
 مع العلم هناك هواتف لا تقبل الكود و الحل هو البحث عن هذه الأدوات  منها      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
هذه قائمة الأجهزة المدعومة :   ALL HTC Unlock in one soft  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
It Support : 
=========
HIMALAYA
=========
 - Qtek 2020
 - Dopod 696
 - Dopod699
 - O2 XDA II
 - T-Mobile MDA II 
 - I-mate Pocket PC Phone Edition
 - Orange SPV M1000
 - VodafoneVPA 
 - Telefonica TSM500
 - KromeNavigator F1 etc... 
===========
blue angel
===========
 - O2 XDA IIs
 - T-Mobile MDA III
 - i-mate PDA2k
 - Qtek 9090 
 - Dopod 700
 - Orange SPV M2000
 - E-Plus PDA III
 - Siemens SX66 
 - Tata Indicom Ego etc... 
========
htc elf
========
 - HTC P3450
 - HTC Touch
 - HTC Ted Baker Needle
 - HTC Touch P3450 
 - Dopod S1
 - T-Mobile MDA Touch
 - O2 Xda Nova etc... 
=========
EXCALIBUR
=========
 - HTC S620
 - HTC S621
 - Dopod C720W
 - Dopod C720
 - T-Mobile Dash 
 - T-Mobile MDA Mail
 - O2 Xda Cosmo
 - Orange SPV E600 etc... 
========
KAISER
=======
 - HTC P4550
 - HTC TyTN II
 - HTC TyTN II
 - Vodafone VPA Compact V 
 - Vodafone v1615
 - SFR v1615
 - Swisscom XPA v1615
 - T-Mobile MDA Vario III 
 - AT&T Tilt
 - O2 Xda Stellar
 - EMobile Emonster S11HT etc... 
=======
PROPHET
=======
 - Qtek S200
 - Dopod 818 Pro
 - Dopod 830
 - Swisscom XPA s200
 - O2 XDA Neo
 - i-mate JAMin
 - Orange SPV M600
 - Vodafone VPA Compact S
 - T-Com TC 500 etc... 
========
TRINITY
========
 - HTC P3600
 - HTC P3600i
 - Dopod D810
 - Dopod CHT9100
 - Dopod CHT9110
 - Orange SPV M700
 - Vodafone VPA Compact GPS 
 - SFR S300+
 - Swisscom XPA v1510 etc... 
=======
WIZARD
=======
 - HTC P4300
 - Qtek 9100
 - Qtek A9100
 - Dopod 838
 - i-mate K-JAM
 - T-Mobile MDA Vario
 - T-Mobile MDA
 - O2 XDA Mini S
 - Orange SPV M3000
 - Cingular 8125
 - Vodafone VPA Compact II etc... 
الموضوع القادم سيكون عن كيفية تغييرالروم من أجل اللغة إن شاء الله 
و السلام

----------


## mohamed73

الله ارحم ليك الوالدين

----------


## hameed atiah

مشكور بارك الله بيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*الله ينور طريقك*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*الله ينور طريقك*

----------


## zer1965

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## zer1965

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## bouhelal

مشكور بارك الله بيك الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## miadz

جميل عمل رائع

----------


## bob48

thankxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## fouad.diamon

ttttttttttttt

----------

